# wheel bearings keep going out



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hey guys....recently i installed a new B&G coilover suspension on my b14, shortly after, my wheel bearings on the front left driver side went out....fair enough, i went to the junk yard and bought a hub and installed it..everything seemed fine for a couple of days until later i heard the noise coming back, i checked and sure enough, the bearings went out again on the drivers side of the car. It might be coincidential but my friend has a b13 and his bearings keep going out on his passenger side(hes replaced them like 3 times)...he has ground controls(stock struts). I really dont know what the problem is or why these bearings keep going out, does anyone know what can make them go out?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

did you replace the bearing on the jy part?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sno said:


> did you replace the bearing on the jy part?




they sold me the whole assembly(calipers, rotors, pads,bearings, etc) i used all b14 parts except for the hub which was off a b13


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You may have a grounding problem. Any small ground wires that might have gotten left off during the suspension install? You may have some voltage trying to go to ground through the wheel bearings , I remember the same thing happening on a Dodge Daytona of mine in the early 90s. 

This is a quote from an article I have , it deals more with internal engine thrust bearings , but really this article can be applied to any bearing......



> Aside from the items already mentioned, there is another external problem that should be considered. Inadequate electrical grounds have been known to exacerbate thrust surface wear. Excessive current in the vehicle drive train can damage the thrust surface. It affects the thrust bearing as though the thrust surface on the crankshaft is not finished properly finished (too rough). Excessive voltage in the drive train can be checked very easily. With the negative lead of a DVOM connected to the negative post of the vehicle battery and the positive lead on the transmission, there should be no more than .01 volts registering on the meter while the starter is turning over the engine. For an accurate test, the starter must operate for a minimum of four seconds without the engine starting. It is suggested to disable the ignition system before attempting this test. If the voltage reading observed is found to be excessive, add and/or replace negative ground straps from the engine to the vehicle frame and transmission to frame until the observed voltage is .01 volts or less. Note: Some systems may show a reading of .03volts momentarily but yet not exhibit a problem. For added assurance, it is a good idea to enhance the drive train grounding with larger battery cables or additional ground straps.


----------

